# [ebuild] Belgian ID Card. New ebuild

## USTruck

Bonsoir a tous.

Pour tout ceux que cela intéresse, un nouvel ebuild pour la carte eid belge.

Tout sur : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=187422

beid-2.6.0_pre.tgz

Tester et installé sous 2008.0 (kde 3.5)

Merci d'avance pour vos commentaires et test, j'espère gnome, kde4, xfce .... .

Bien à vous

Edit : le tgz contient sources, patch et ebuild.Last edited by USTruck on Thu Apr 30, 2009 1:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Merci beaucoup ! Cela fera des heu-reux dans le forum !

Je l'essaierai d'ici quelques jours, et pourrai ainsi remplir ma déclaration fiscale assez rapidement  :Smile: 

(et renouveler mon abonnement de bus chez De Lijn)

----------

## xaviermiller

J'ai l'air d'une quiche, mais comment télécharge-t-on les sources de beid sur le site officiel ???

----------

## USTruck

Les sources ne sont plus disponible sur le site. Seul des paquets binaires pour Debian, Suse et Mandriva (version 3.5.1)

Tout ceux qui ont essayer d'avoir les sources 3.5.1 ont eu une fin de non recevoir.

J'ai essayer la debian et  suse ... et bien tout les deux fournissent encore la version 2.6.0.

Mandriva 2009 itou.

J'ai donc pris mon courage à deux mains, recherche des sources  et go pour faire un ebuild complet et j'espère rapidement considéré stable.

Pour éviter cette recherche, j'ai placé les sources dans le tgz .

----------

## xaviermiller

En effet, j'ai contacté FedICT il y a quelques semaines. Ils prétendent qu'ils y travaillent...

Mais tu ne peux donc légalement pas diffuser cet ebuild...

----------

## USTruck

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> En effet, j'ai contacté FedICT il y a quelques semaines. Ils prétendent qu'ils y travaillent...
> 
> Mais tu ne peux donc légalement pas diffuser cet ebuild...

 

L'ebuild concerne la version 2.6.0 qui elle était libre et normalement toujours libre.

Avant de me mettre au travail, j'ai vérifier que les sources était dispo chez debian, mandriva et suse. 

Donc si ces trois distri majeures donnent encore accès au source 2.6.0 je présume que leurs conseils

ne voient aucun inconvéniant a ca.

Pour la version 3.5.1. les binaires sont accessible, quelque problèmes de lib a solutionner et cela devrait fonctionner.

Mais comme je ne sais pas voir ce que fait le prog ben j'utilise pas.

Qui a dit que je suis parano dans le fond là !Last edited by USTruck on Thu Apr 30, 2009 2:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

... dont les sources ne sont plus disponibles sur le site FedICT, et qui, auparavant, demandaient de se connecter personnellement (pas de download automatique).

Donc non, cet ebuild n'est malheureusement pas légal tant que FedICT ne rend pas disponible les sources   :Crying or Very sad: 

Seul FedICT a le droit de diffuser les sources, on ne peut pas les redistribuer, apparemment...

----------

## USTruck

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> ... dont les sources ne sont plus disponibles sur le site FedICT, et qui, auparavant, demandaient de se connecter personnellement (pas de download automatique).
> 
> Donc non, cet ebuild n'est malheureusement pas légal tant que FedICT ne rend pas disponible les sources  
> 
> Seul FedICT a le droit de diffuser les sources, on ne peut pas les redistribuer, apparemment...

 

Heu oui ok, mais quand il a fallut creer le prog et le tester, la Fedict était bien contente de nous avoir.

C'est lors du passage a la version 3 que les sources ne sont plus disponible.

Je présume que l'association de Microsoft dans le dev de celle-ci n'y est pas étranger.

----------

## xaviermiller

Non, je ne pense pas que ce soit ça, car sinon il n'y aurait aucune version Linux disponible.

Ils ont probablement un souci de protection de code, mais ils sont aussi dans la mouise, car ils se basent sur des librairies LGPL, voire GPL... (Voir le bug, cela semble édifiant).

Je pense que la seule solution est de bombarder leur contact, car il nous reste 2 mois pour remplir nos déclarations fiscales (en tant que particulier) et je n'ai pas envie de le faire le 30 juin à 23h59   :Confused: 

En tous cas, de mon côté, je vais les relancer illico !

----------

## xaviermiller

Voici le mail envoyé : *Quote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> Nous sommes le 30 avril et toujours pas de sources ! Même pas les versions précédentes.
> 
> Je vous rappelle que si vous utilisez des librairies LGPL, vous devez au moins distribuer le code-source de celles-ci. Et s'il y a du GPL, vous devez TOUT distribuer, sous peine de ne pas respecter la loi.
> ...

 

----------

## USTruck

[quote="XavierMiller"]Voici le mail envoyé : *Quote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> Nous sommes le 30 avril et toujours pas de sources ! Même pas les versions précédentes.
> 
> 

 

Très bonne idée, vais faire de ce pas la même chose.

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui, il faut leur mettre la pression.

Ce n'est pas parce que les élections régionales et européennes sont en route que le fédéral ne peut pas tourner  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Est-ce qu'il y a du code GPL dans les sources ?

(je vais télécharger ton ebuild et vais le vérifier)

EDIT: non, aucune mention, sauf PKCS11 qui est LGPL

----------

## USTruck

Dans l'ensemble du travail, j'ai oublier le plus important : l'intégration dans le menu.

Ajouter un fichier beiddesktop.tgz (voir bug file list)

Pour information : je continue le dev du ebuild jusqu'a ce qu'il soit stable.

----------

## USTruck

ebuild corrigé

------------------------

Change beidgui.desktop to correct location (/usr/share/application)

Change beidgui.png to correct location (/usr/share/beid)

Change documentation folder (/usr/share/doc/beid)

Create Changelog file

Create mini howto

-----------------------

Voir https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=187422

Apres décompression, il y a un petit howto pour install driver et beid

Plus qu'a revoir les scripts scons pour qu'il travaille correctement avec les version >1.0

----------

